# Trover Coat



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.trovercoats.com/order_bonedry_dogcoat.php?idtype=5&idcolor=21

Anyone got or heard of these.... They look very good, ideal for drying your dog after walks, swimming and bathing ....

I may get two and test them out .. unless anyone has them as say no JoJo they are terrible ... 

Comments please xxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Certainly worth a try. Look forward to your report


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting concept! Is this something that lots of people have? I've never seen anything like it. LOVE the rain coats!!!! Now where are the galoshes? We could really use some of those in our backyard during the spring and winter!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Paula you have got me giggling here  

I don’t know it these are a popular product, but if they work they sound ideal for my dogs after a wet UK walk or even for after bath time, it would save me using 4 or 5 dog towels!!!

I am interested to see if anyone has used or been recommended this product.... If not much feedback I will be our chief tester and do a review on my blog and on here for everyone to read, just don’t tell my hubby I am spending even more of his money on my dogs ha ha ha 

You know some women hide new shoes and clothes from their hubby’s, well those days have gone for me, I now spend all his money on my dogs, so I hide new leads, collars, dog toys and grooming products ha ha ha .. only joking .. he loves it that I spoil the dogs .. he is the one who goes to the butchers for their bones and chicken wings xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a fleece kind of coat that Kendal uses on her dogs when they are wet but they have sleeves


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know the coat, can't think of the name but yes I love them too.. this is more like a towel you use after a walk or bath or swim, and it soaks up the water .. so it may be interesting ???

These are the coats Amanda .. http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dogs.html

Ok I need everything xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats what i was thinking that they reminded me of the equafleece, alot of people have those and seem to like them x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I may have to review this new product for the sake of my cockapoo friends..... any excuse to buy something else for my dogs


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go for it JoJo, but really i think you should buy both and then let us know which you think is best lol.... so we can all make an informed choice when buying ours and then watch them rush off the shelves like all products endorsed on here


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy has an equafleece and it works well, easy to put on (lightweight and stretchy) when out in the rain and mud, and for drying him off after he has been wet. I doesn't flap around like the trover coat looks like it might, but I will be interested to hear anybody's experiences of them. Always keen to hear new ideas/


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

What size equafleece should I buy for a nearly 9kg cockapoo?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you mesure them from the base of the neck to the base of the tale. they have a sizing chart on their web page


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I think you have to measure them from the centre on their chests to the base of their tale (for equafleece) 

I have give in to temptation and now bought Ellie hers - so much for waiting until she is fully grown! I bought the 22" red jumper and it is just slightly on the big size, so room for her to grow!

Maisy has the 24" red jumper - she is 13kg and fully grown x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks - will chase them today with the tape measure! We should do a 'second hand' swaps/resale section on her for outgrown clothes.


----------

